# kemerge

## almafer

ragazzi,ho visto quel pacchetto e ho provato ad installarlo,non che mi interessi poi molto,era giusto per vedere com'è fatto.parte,dice che stà costruendo il database,e non mi fa poi interagire in nessun modo,non posso fare nè una ricerca nè mi visualizza nulla,qualcuno lo usa?

----------

## d3vah

Praticamente c'è un treelist con la lista del pakketti ma è "minimizzata" cerca sulla parte sinistra della finestra del kemerge e prova a espandere verso destra...

se non ti è kiaro quello che dico da un okkiata all'Help che ci sono  degli screenshoot del prog come si dovrebbe vedere e ti rendi conto che manca qualche pezzo   :Razz: 

----------

## almafer

si proprio così,la finestra del treelist era così spiaccicata che non la vedevo,grazie

----------

